# Pulled Chicken...Boneless skinless



## geek with fire (Sep 27, 2007)

So I have to preface this topic by saying that I have recently (in the last several months) lost about 35 lbs. Oddly enough, this is what got me back in to BBQ. I found the best way to lose weight was to drop sugar and flour, and add a lot of protien. I found that Chicken was about the healthiest protien I could find, but I got sick baked chicken really quick. So, I started smoking it everyweek and I really enjoyed that extra flavor. I know go through about 6-12 pounds of chicken a week.

So after the last couple of pork shoulders (which hasn't helped the weight loss any) I got to wondering if I could do the same process with the chicken breasts. I very much like the systematic approach to smoking a pork shoulder: smoke until it hits "X" temp, then wrap and cook until it hits "Y" temp. Obviously I know that in this case, "Y" is about 165-170, but I'm wondering about the "X" temp. Once it hits this temp, I want to douse with some kind of juice (probably apple) and individually wrap each breast in foil and cook to temp.

Now I know that obviously this meat doesn't have the fat that a shoulder has, but I'm thinking that the foiling process will help it fall apart, which is what I'm after.

Any takers?


----------



## ron50 (Sep 27, 2007)

Josh:

The problem with chickken breasts is that they don't have a lot of fat to keep the chicken moist like a pork shoulder does, that's why low and slow doesn't really help. If you are looking to add smokey flavor you can smoke them until about 140 degrees, then foil them with some fruit juice, and bring them to 165 degrees

When I have seen pulled chicken it is usually the dark meat; thighs and drumsticks.


----------



## seaham358 (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree with the 140 because the 40-140 is the danger area for bacteria?  I think its bacteria or another kind of nasty bug that grows in food.

If you have not done so already brine them birds to add more flavor and it keeps them moist.


----------



## geek with fire (Sep 28, 2007)

So I didn't get a chance to check the forum before I cooked tonight, but it looks like I was mostly on track.

Last night I made a simple brine:
16 cups water
1 cup course salt
1 cup turbinado sugar
some vinegar
few dashes of garlic powder

3 lbs of Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast brined for about 10 hours
Removed from the brine and rinsed

Added Chicken to a large zipper bag with about half a bottle of Raspberry Chipotle sauce. Marinated for about 12 hours

Smoked at 250 until the chicken reached 135
Slowly reduced temperature to 225 until chicken reached 150
(that gave me about 1.5 hours in applewood smoke, spritzed every half hour)
Bagged in foil with several squirts of apple juice and brandy (50/50 mix)
Cooked until meat reached 175

Rested in foil, towel, and cooler for 2 hours.

Pulled with a fork. Obviously it didn't pull as easily as pork, but still went pretty easy and made great sandwiches.

Some thoughts: So I know everyone here raves on the brining process, but I've done it twice and personally think the results are too salty. When I try this again, I'll probably skip the brining process. Since I capture most of the juice with the foil anyhow, moisture isn't an issue.

Here's a shot


----------



## ba_loko (Sep 28, 2007)

Josh, I didn't get to comment in time to advise the brine.  It's certainly high on the advice list!  The last time I did that, it was a big hit here.  It add tons of moisture.  The flavor will come from many other sources, including the smoking process, the finishing sauce, etc.  Stay on the same track you are.  You'll do fine.  I've gone from 300lbs to 255lbs in the last few months.  Food selection, as well as portion sizes have really made a difference.  

I also look better/thinner from a distance.

For what it's worth, My wife, Linda, has a knack for chicken.  I was never a fan of it, but I can dang sure eat what she dreams up with the yard bird.  I'll try to post some recipes soon of her stuff.  If I forget, please remind me!


----------



## squeezy (Sep 28, 2007)

Hmmm?

Not sure how using a brine containing sugar and making sammies works for your diet? (sugar & flour)

I like your idea though!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 28, 2007)

IMHO 10 hours is waaaayyy too long to brine chicken breast. Try cutting it down to 2 hours and see if you like that better before giving up on brining them.


----------



## geek with fire (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for your comments. Yea, I may not give up on it just yet; see comments below.

Squeezy, you need to mind your own business!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Just kidding, but really you're right. My plan though is to have a baseline that I can start with, then start taking calories out and see how far I can go before I feel like I'm eating cardboard; then perhaps back off a little.......or just replace it with brisket!

I kinda wondered about that. Both times I tried it, it was an over night type deal. I'll give it another shot and see. Is there any merrit in marinading after a brine?


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 28, 2007)

GWF - I would keep the brining down to an hour per pound or a little less. Rinse good, maybe soak for a bit, then re-rinse to help reduce the saltiness. Have you considered maybe injecting the chicken? I prefer the flavor better than brining. 

But again I really prefer my chicken to have hooves anyway.. the ribs are much better


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2007)

Hahah     chicken...hooves!   I want a yardbird with 6 wings! Yeah, chicken ribs leave something to be desired...


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 28, 2007)

I honestly don't know. I have always looked at those as an either/or proposition never tried both.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 28, 2007)

You can also cut down on the amount of salt in your brine! I use 1/2 cup of salt and find it reduces the salty tast but still adds lots of moisture.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 28, 2007)

Geek......try this link out for pulled chicken




dude


----------



## jack (Sep 28, 2007)

i did pulled chicken for the first time sunday. i did two full 4 pounders beer can up butt method at 320* till 180*. i dont brine my birds for the most part, im kinda with you on the "too salty" part. someone gave me a u tube link for the recipe, awesome!  you take the skin off after its done, chop it up and fry it and mix it up with the alredy pulled chicken.  maybe not so healthy, but; really made great sammies.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 28, 2007)

hehehe.........you mean the link i just posted.............


dude


----------



## jack (Sep 28, 2007)

you, my friend, have some great links. i just saw the one on seperating brisket, well played!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 28, 2007)

i owe it all to this site


dude


----------



## craig chamberlain (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm thinking about trying this pulled chicken recipe.I would like to know about this "Raspberry Chipotle sauce",is this something you make or can you buy it in stores?


----------



## vlap (Mar 14, 2008)

C'mon they are the new tapas!


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep, I think I picked it up at wally world. If they don't have the same stuff, they'll surely have rasberry "something" sauce. Pick up that and a bottle of Chipotle Tabasco and add a few shots to flavor.

Also a side note: If you are flexible on the whole "fat free" thing, a strip of bacon on each chicken strip really helps add to the moisture. But if you're like me, the only reason your cooking these things is for the health aspect.

When I'm in a flexible mood (meaning, the wife isn't watching) I curl up some flat pieces of foil and make a little "chicken boat". Drizzle some EVOO in the bottom. Add a rubbed chicken breast, lay a piece of bacon (half a strip will work) on top, and smoke to temp. The boat keeps the juice in the chicken and still takes on great smoke.

Also, I used the term "pulled" very loosely in the originaly post. Torn and chopped is probably a better discription.

EDIT: One last thing: brining chicken breast for 10 hours is only good if you like to chew on "salt licks".  Either skip the brine and just use an overnight marinade, or only brine for a couple of hours.  If you go with a marinade, avoid anything with citris juice or it will cook the chicken before you do.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the information Josh.I'm doing it because of my wife's high Cholesterol and she is always worry about her weight.It really sounds good.I wasn't going to do the brine thing after reading what you said about it.
I did like what you said about it though."brining chicken breast for 10 hours is only good if you like to chew on "salt licks".


----------



## davenh (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm also trying to lose a few lbs, around 28 lbs so far. It gets a little tough since getting introduced to smoking meat. Up until this weekend, I've been doing well sticking to chicken, turkey and salmon (pork butt this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





). 

One of the things we've been using in brines and rubs is Spend Brown Sugar Blend. It tastes great and makes things a little less guilty feeling 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Makes for a nice sweet rub on chicken and fish 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Also good in finishing sauce.

http://www.splenda.com/page.jhtml?id.../bsb_blend.inc


----------



## flyin'illini (May 26, 2008)

Just searching thru and found this as I wanted to see how one could get chicken to a pulled state. (or close to it as you say)  Nice work, Josh. Thanks.


----------

